# New hoyts!!!!



## snakers (Oct 12, 2010)

for those that dont know, on the 14th of this month, hoyt will be letting everyone see the new line on facebook. not on there web, facebook. i cant wait! got my check for one right here


----------



## GRIV (Oct 14, 2010)

And on November 3, 6:00 PM at Archery Learning Center we'll be having a Hoyt Party. We will have all the new Hoyts here to touch feel and shoot!

See you there!!


----------



## reylamb (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the way the Rampage series looks.........


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, New 2011 Hoyts looking good . . . 



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5408924

Saw on ArcheryTalk the Hoyt Archery 2011 news updates will be on Facebook 1st this afternoon Thursday Oct. 14 and 2nd on their web site Monday Oct. 18: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1333588 



http://www.facebook.com/Hoyt.Archery 

Hoyt Archery: Maker of the World's Best Bows First bows released... stay tuned for more!!!

Hoyt Archery: Maker of the World's Best Bows Look in our 2011 PRODUCT LAUNCH photo album to see our new bows... CRX 32 and 35 have been released. Much more to come! 

Hoyt Archery: Maker of the World's Best Bows Many of you know that the Vantage Elite holds more world records than any other bow.... wait until you see what comes next!!!

Hoyt Archery: Maker of the World's Best Bows VANTAGE ELITE PLUS -- For 2011, the all-new Vantage Elite Plus features an all-new Shoot-Thru riser design incorporating the airtight PRO-LOCK Pocket System and our proven XT 2000 limbs. Combined with our new GTX Cam & 1/2 Performance System, Spiral X or Cam & 1/2 Plus, you have a serious bow ready for the world stage. Carve out your own piece of archery history with the all-new Vantage Elite Plus.


Hoyt Archery: Maker of the World's Best Bows's Photos - Product Launch 2011


Rampage: 

A tight budget shouldn’t prevent you from pursuing your passion. Make the most of your precious time in the woods or on the mountain – and stretch your dollar further – with the all-new Rampage Series. This dollar saving duo includes our sleek, low-profile pocket design, our improved, even quieter Stealth Shot, and our
advanced In-Line Roller Guard System. Rampage XT comes equipped with the high performance XTS PRO ARC Limb System and our fast, efficient Fuel Cam. Rampage features our new ZRS 12 Split Limb System with our smooth-shooting M4 Cam. Both bows bring you an unbeatable bundle of big-time technology, value added performance and uncompromising durability. Shoot the Rampage Series and rest assured that you’re toting one high-tech, smooth-shooting, deadly accurate system. 

RAMPAGE SPECIFICATIONS: 

Speed +/– 2 FPS. 
34”
AXLE-TO-AXLE
306
FPS (ATA)
7”
BRACE HEIGHT
4.2 LBS.
MASS WEIGHT

RAMPAGE XT SPECIFICATIONS: 

32”
AXLE-TO-AXLE
323
FPS (ATA)
7”
BRACE HEIGHT
4.0 LBS.
MASS WEIGHT



CRX: 

Eighty years of bowhunting passion and innovation have culminated in the radical new CRX Series. Every purpose-built inch of the hunt-ready CRX is engineered for optimum results in any condition – whether you endure long hours in a stand or traverse mile after grueling mile in the harshest conditions. CRX features the sleekest, leanest, TEC LITE riser we’ve ever designed, supporting the new XTS PRO ARC limbs and racy Fuel Cams – delivering a lethal combination of speed, accuracy and vibration-free silence. Other top-shelf technologies round out the custom CRX package, including our new Perfect Balance Stabilization System™, Silent Shelf Technology™, and our next generation PRO-LOCK Pocket System. With airtight tolerances and rugged durability in 32” and 35” configurations, CRX offers diehard bowhunters 80 years of pure Hoyt vision, innovation and advanced design. CRX. Own the hunt. 

SPECS: 35” AXLE-TO-AXLE, 318 FPS (ATA), 7” BRACE HEIGHT, 4.2 LBS. MASS WEIGHT 

SPECS: 32” AXLE-TO-AXLE, 323 FPS (ATA), 7” BRACE HEIGHT, 3.95 LBS. MASS WEIGHT 



ALPHA ELITE

Eighty years of pioneering and perfecting new bow designs has lead to yet another Hoyt first. Introducing the 2011 AlphaElite – the first-ever Shoot-Thru target bow utilizing a long riser with parallel split-limb technology. This radical new design enhances aiming stability, promoting cleaner, faster execution of shots. AlphaElite leverages next-generation target technologies in a balanced, ideally designed, lightning fast package. It features a 36” axle-to-axle length, a generous 7” brace height, our velocity-packed Fuel Cam and our all-new 3/4” XT COMP™ Parallel Split Limb System. The long riser, parallel limb design promotes very low recoil and kills vibration for ultra-smooth shots. Custom crafted to own the podium, AlphaElite promises to pound the X-ring like only a Hoyt can.

AlphaElite Specs: 

36" AXLE-TO-AXLE
320 FPS (ATA)
7” BRACE HEIGHT
4.4 LBS. MASS WEIGHT


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't really care.for the looks of the new ones.... but ill save my opinion till after I shoot them


----------



## snakers (Oct 14, 2010)

griv, make sure you have some left handed for people to play with


----------



## ScarletArrows (Oct 14, 2010)

Pre ordered before we even saw them, at Wildcat Archery...if all goes according to plan we should have them in stock by the 22th or the 25th....(can't control UPS)...AND we hope to see at least one Carbon Element before the 1st. Bill needs his new toy to take to Ohio hunting.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 15, 2010)

I am impressed with the Alpha Elite. It looks to be an outstanding bow for ASA 3-d. It may be the best do it all tournament wise bow. But I look for it to be an awfully good 3d bow. 

I also like the Vantage Ultraelite plus, impressive at 315-319 fps with 8" bh and 40" ata...

Hunting bows: Not impressed. Still Hoyt doesn't have a mid 330's bow with a 7" bh, 323???? Speed ain't everything but dang. Rampage series looks pretty good.


----------



## BlackArcher (Oct 15, 2010)

*Yeah! Buddy*

Oh Yeah Son! Reference: www.Hoyt.com


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't impress me much   ..da da da dah   ...da da da dah dah  

http://www.pse-archery.com/09_line.php      ...


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 15, 2010)

I wish they would have give the option of spirals on the alphaelite.
That green looks awesome!


----------



## BlackArcher (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah... Black and Blue or Green with envy...  or both!


----------



## deerassassin22 (Oct 18, 2010)

The Maxxis 35 and CRX I only see 1 difference the CAM they weigh the same, same brace height, same weight, same speed so whats the difference?


----------



## CDN (Oct 18, 2010)

I was at GRIV's today and the UPS man was rolling in the boxes of new Hoyt's! Looked like Santa coming down the chimney!!


----------



## ScarletArrows (Oct 20, 2010)

Pics wise don't do the new bows justice the CRX and Rampage series use an offset to the stabilizer bushing . Basically the riser bends towards the arm of the shooter underneath the hand.  Its pretty wicked to shoot it with the weight of the stab there, gives the bow a extremely steady balance.  Without it the bow does have the alphamax/katera/vetrix tinge of vibration but all and all its not as smooth a shooter as the Maxxis (without a stabilizer that is). It is a bit quieter. Have not put the bow through the crono yet...but I expect approx the same speeds. Fuel cams are IDENTICAL to the XTR cam...even use the same mods. Inner geometry might be a tiny bit different but I can't feel it.  All in all they are Hoyt bows and their gonna be rocks for durability. I am having a tough time personally saying that the CRX is a better bow than the Rampage XT both feel and shoot identical and the Rampage XT is approx 100 cheaper...


----------



## GRIV (Oct 20, 2010)

I have most all the new bows on the wall at Archery Learning Center in Snellville, GA if any of you would like to come down for a test drive. I also have my own Alpha Elite target bow you can shoot a stick or two out of. The only ones I don't have yet are the carbon elements and the CRX 35. Those should be here in a week or so. 

See Yall there!


----------

